# When should I take my belly bar out?! :o



## wasey

I've got my first midwife app. tomorrow, I'm putting on weight and I've got a bit of a bump like I'm constantly bloated but I wanna avoid having some big stretched scar so I don't mind taking my belly bar out whenever :)

When did you all take yours out? :flower:


----------



## Savannah11

i took mine out around 20ish weeks x


----------



## holly2234

I took mine out about 16 weeks. Unfortunately from what ive noticed, everyone who has had it pierced has a big stretched scar! Whenever youre ready really. If it makes you uncomfortable, take it out. If youre fine with it still, leave it.


----------



## 4nnii3

Mine is fine at the moment and im 18 weeks gone.. but then again the midwife told me to get a maternity safe one from argos which cost 3 pound i think and it bends and she said i can keep this in right up until baby is born.


----------



## GemmaLeanne

i took mine out at around 13 weeks, im not sure why as i cant remember if there was any reason, but iv still been left with the scar which as ended up stretched and i have a little stretch mark running through it and above it (one of the only stretchies ive got so far) so just wear it untill your comfortable id say, as i dont think it makes much difference lol xx


----------



## YoungMummy08

with my son i kept it in i just got a new bar, you can get special pregnancy bars that are a funny plastic material from argos


----------



## NicolleM.T.B.

I've taken mine out now just becuase my belly button is so itchy! (i think its becuase its becuase its stretching) might get a pregnancy one thoh not sure yet


----------



## Char.due.jan

Ive got a pregnancy bar in, made of long bendy plastic. I haven't got a scar from stretching. Ive found people that have taken them out have gotten scars and ladies that wear pregnancy ones haven't..


----------



## ShelbyLee

I took mine out at about 6 weeks when i found out i was pregnant.. hopeing that it would close up before i started to show instead of stretching.

well it only streched a little and it never closed up.. i put a ring back in the day i got home from the hospital...

it will stretch but go shrink back to normal... Shiah is 19days and its already back to normal.
:flow:


----------



## lov3hat3

i got a bendy bar at about 12 weeks, but this past week ive gone from being flat to having a lil bump and it stretched soo much i had to take it out xx


----------



## megan09

I put a maternity bar in, think its called bioflex or something. And its fine x


----------



## rainbows_x

I took mine out at 15 weeks. Put it back the day after having her and it went in fine.
I had a scar, but now my belly is back to normal you can't see it at all.
I, personally, wouldn't waste money on a maternity bar. :flower:


----------



## Lazylion

I cant remember when I took mine out, i think it was about 23 weeks and only because my tummy was sticking out so much, i kept catching it on my clothes. I put it back in 2 weeks after my baby arrived. x


----------



## AriannasMama

I took mine out around 11 weeks and have just kept it out since.


----------



## hurryupsept

i first took mine out at about 20 weeks, but then put one back in thats designed for pregnancy! .. wish i hadnt though, it stretched and now looks just awful!! :haha:


----------



## Char.due.jan

By everyones responses I think it just depends on the individual :) you can pick up maternity bars quite cheaply and they're good to have as can be kept in for operations and other similar things e.g scans. 
Mine hasn't scarred me or stretched. Think you just have to try your luck :) piercings of mine always tend to heal pretty quickly when I've not got them in, that's why I chose to buy a maternity bar x


----------

